# Window size on external display



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a question about using a laptop with an external display. I am running vista on a laptop with a maximum 1200x800 display. When I set it with my external monitor, I can get 1680x1050. So far, so good. The display automatically adjusts to the proper resolution when the external monitor is hooked up, detached. But the windows that are open do not retain their attributes - the percentage of screen real estate they take up. So an MS Word window (for example) that is set to show on 75% of the external monitor goes way over the screen (on the laptop's display) when I detach it.

Is there a way to make Windows "remember" the window attributes?


----------



## blhowes (Oct 8, 2007)

I work with two monitors at work, and have always lived with changing the scaling on documents between 100% and 75%, depending on which screen its on, without investigating 'fixing' it.

I'm at home now, but if you go to the Display Control panel, there's an Advanced button on the Settings tab. When you click on it (after clicking on display 1 or 2) it comes up with a window that says, "If your screen resolution makes screen items too small to view comfortably, you can increase the DPI to compensate. There are three choices - 96 DPI, 120 DPI, and Custom. I wonder if changing the DPI setting might help?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2007)

Bob,

The DPI setting should affect the font size, not the window size itself. I'm talking about the actual screen "real estate" that an open window takes up, not how the contents are shown.

Thanks. Hopefully someone can answer the question for both of us!


----------

